# Rudicollis Cage in Progress



## shiftylarry (Mar 22, 2008)

This is a cage I'm working on for my Black Roughneck Monitor. It's not done, but here's the progress. It's made out of plywood, and sealed with a two part apoxy for garage floors (very durable against sharp claws) and paintable caulking.





Here's how I control the lights:




I've never used light cages before, but they were pushed on me pretty hard at the shop I visited, so I thought I'd see if I liked them or not:




And here's the night light as well as UVB. I should mention that many monitor keepers have successfully bred monitors without UVB and without a photo period, but considering the limited success with breeding rudicollis, I figure there's no good reason not to experiment:




Some plants:








And of course, Edgar:








I am definitely going to do something with the back wall, but I can't decide if I want a rock wall or pieces of cork bark or what. I know I want to have some vines growing on the back wall, but I'll just have to come to a decision about what to do.

Thanks

-Chris


----------



## Mvskokee (Mar 23, 2008)

that is awesome i wish i could build something like that


----------



## dorton (Mar 23, 2008)

I like the naturalistic viv, very nice.


----------



## AB^ (Mar 23, 2008)

looks good, the thing that sucks about those light cages is the animals will climb on them and hang and burn. For that reason alone I dont use them in any of my cages.


----------



## shiftylarry (Mar 23, 2008)

I sort of thought the same thing. But EBV insisted that I buy them, so I did it anyway. I'll just end up taking them off. Thanks

-Chris


----------



## ColdThirst (Mar 23, 2008)

That is very nice. It reminds me of the time i had to put into building my tegu cage and how much the materials cost alone. How much is the tally up to so far if your keeping track.


----------



## shiftylarry (Mar 23, 2008)

About 4-500 bucks. The sealer costs 60 alone, but it is incredible stuff, and worth every penny.


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks great bro. Did you mitre the mouldings yourself? Really looks sharp. I'm a little confused though because I'm not sure I understand the cage problem. Don't you have to use those cages or they will touch the lights? I like the solid construction of those and if you're not gonna use em... I could use em, unless you think that herps don't really go up to the lights.


----------



## dicy (Mar 23, 2008)

normaly ligths r out of reach but by placing cages around them the animals can reach them so burn ther self annyway cant whait to see the end result but i gues its going to be nice


----------



## hoosier (Mar 23, 2008)

Not bad man. i personally would go with cork bark on the back wall. its alot easier to put in an makes more climbing space.plus i just like the look of cork bark on the wall of cages 8)


----------



## shiftylarry (Mar 23, 2008)

Yeah, I was thinking about getting a lot of small cork pieces and laying them against the back wall. Then, I could use the gaps between the pieces to put plants in.


----------



## shiftylarry (Mar 23, 2008)

I got my inspiration for that idea from the Central Park Zoo in New York. I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 24, 2008)

Looking awesome so far, looks like he is going to have an awesome enclosure.


----------



## dicy (Mar 24, 2008)

why not try sumthing like this <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.terrarienbau.ch/Rueckwandbau.htm">http://www.terrarienbau.ch/Rueckwandbau.htm</a><!-- m -->
its in german but ul get the idia its not to dificult and looks cool to


----------



## shiftylarry (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks for the link Dicy. What is up with those Germans? They make the coolest stuff. Seems like there's a different mentality towards reptiles out there.

A Rock wall is certainly an option, but I want to make sure that it is easy to climb, so I may go with the cork bark. It may be a mixture of both. If I do use the rock wall, I'll be to leave pot inserts so that I can plant and replace foliage as needed.

-Chris


----------



## shiftylarry (Mar 24, 2008)

P.s. Dicy: When are we going to see your dang gilleni?! Post some pictures for goodness sakes.


----------



## olympus (Mar 24, 2008)

Now that's what I call a cage.


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Mar 24, 2008)

I use the nontoxic cement and put fake plants and heavy vines into the cement. Cheap easy and very efficient for climbing. Germany and countries within its proximity are dear to my heart. A basilisk treated like a king, these are the lessons we should be teaching our youth. Desiree and I are going from school to school educating children on the proper care and ethics involved in reptile keeping. I apologize for ranting in your topic Larry, but seeing your enclosure is just more proof that us experienced and morally correct herpetoculturists, treat animals the way they should be treated, let us each take up your cross and teach the world that reptiles make incredible pets, and knowledge makes incredible keepers. Thank you tegutalk community for holding true what is important. You all have my utmost respect.


----------



## PuffDragon (Mar 25, 2008)

Great enclosure. I wouldn't mind seeing a tutorial on how you built it!?


----------



## dicy (Mar 26, 2008)

iv poted pics of my gilleni here on the forum shifty but back on topic i think the fake rocks hold better in humid vivs than corckpanels loose pieces of corck whill hold but than the question is whill the wood hold always tricky whit homemade vivs


----------



## shiftylarry (Mar 26, 2008)

Yeah, that could potentially be a problem, but I'm more concerned with the back wall functioning as a climbing space. I worry that climbing the rock wall would lead to abrasions on the stomach if my lizard repeatedly climbs it. 

Thanks for the advice, I'll keep people posted.


----------

